# Sarasota Springs questions



## gands.frost (Aug 9, 2008)

We've just exchanged into Disney Sarasota Springs, a 1 bed and 2 bed for end September and I have lots of questions and would be really pleased if someone could help me.  Here goes:

1.  Where do you catch the boat to Downtown Disney (DTD) and when/how frequent do they run?
2.  How far is it to walk from the Grandstand section to DTD?
3.  Are there dedicated 2 bed units in all sections?
4.  Is the Grandstand pool zero entry?
5.  Are the pools heated?
6.  Where's the ongoing construction in the resort?

We're travelling with 4 children aged 4 to 9 and any recommendations on room requests/location or other savvy tips would be greatly appreciated - it's our first time at DVC.

Thank you

India


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 9, 2008)

*Saratoga Springs "Complimentary" Ferry Boat Ride*

*
Downtown Disney® is accessible by ferryboat *

from Disney's Port Orleans Resort, Disney's Old Key 
West Resort and Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort. 

SS ferryboat landing is located behind the Club House
near The Turf Club Bar and Grill`s Outdoor Restaurant.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 9, 2008)

India said:


> We've just exchanged into Disney Sarasota Springs, a 1 bed and 2 bed for end September and I have lots of questions and would be really pleased if someone could help me.  Here goes:
> 
> 1.  Where do you catch the boat to Downtown Disney (DTD) and when/how frequent do they run? The boat is located behind the Artist Pallette/Turf Club restaurants. They run every 30 minutes
> 2.  How far is it to walk from the Grandstand section to DTD? That is the furthest walk, approximately 15-20 minutes
> ...



All the sections are good, except the Carousel. The Springs is directly across from the Main Pool and check-in. The Grand Stand has a nice pool and water play area, and is the first bus stop. Congress Park is closet to DTD.


----------

